# Tear A Way Applique Material



## sewwhat (Dec 29, 2010)

I just read an article in a trade magazine about new materials that can be used for applique designs that tear away after the tack down stitch is done. I could not find a source for this type material. Can someone shed any light on this.

Thank you in advance for your help.

Marlina


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

I saw the same thing. We have been able to do this with the metallic materials from Stahls. They are very thin and the perforations are ll that is needed to tear it away but I've never seen any other materials that will do this.

Most of our appliques are cut in multi layers in out laser so we don;t have too much call for this but it does sound intriguing. I think the article was authored by Helen Hart (I can't find the magazine at teh moment but I think it was the latest Printwear) and she is great about answering question....


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is the video of it on YouTube. [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fi8Am-Y-928[/media]
It is called Roos EZ Applique. It is supposed to be by Data Stitch but it isn't listed on their website at all. I guess you would have to call them.


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

What is stopping the material from tearing away on the parts of the design you want to stay? On the inside of that satin stitch?


Is it heat pressed?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is another video of it used on a cap at the NBM show in Ft Worth. It tells you where to find it on the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-cs_2F-iKE&feature=related The video says to go to easyapplique.com to purchase the material but I just get a data error when I go to that website or it goes back to Data Stitch's website and you can't find in products listed under that name.


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

I actually talked to the guy in the second video at the ISS show in Fort Worth and was told that they are in the works with a new manufacturing company and product should be available soon. They had some stock of old stuff though. I thought he said www.easyapplique.com but didnt see it there


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Does anyone have one of their free sew files? I would like to see what these "special Stitches" are...

Also noticed that the types of material are very limited. And I laughed when in the video he says it is the only method to applique a cap... give me a break...

But I guess this is all moot if there is no info on their website any longer...


----------



## donwebb2 (Dec 6, 2011)

I was able to bring up the following link to the materials. APPLI-STITCH™ Fabric & Designs <? ** print $pagetitle; ** print $url_category; ?>


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I too was looking for this. I bet they have a problem with it tearing away on the good side too. Seems natural since it perforates both sides equally. I've got to get some letters laser cut I guess. Right now cutting the stuff out is taking as long as it does to satin stitch the whole thing.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

this applique stuff has been around before made by floriani or rnk. I think.


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

I am looking for the vendor that had the polka dot twill cut out. the example was of an small letter h, the other design was a royal blue twill with gold twill on top & it was cut out in tiny paw prints. I have pictures on my phone but no one can remember the name of the company. i thought maybe it was USA ?? , it was not dalco, or 1st Impressions,stahl's,transfer express. When you came in the front door of the ISS show in Ft.Worth in Sept 2012 u turn to the right and it was either on the first row or second row on the left. can anyone please help me? Thank you, Ann


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

Since I have some of this tearaway vinyl can I take and design that has been cut for twill and use it in the place of the twill. I have a design that has been cut for twill. so it has a placement line then you add the all in one piece that has the background& foreground glued on top of the applique. so what usually happens is I stitch the placement line,put down the applique word lets say Lions & it stiches down the Lions with the twill in different colors on to the garment and then zigzag on top of the foreground. how can i get this to be cut out into different pieces of material or even one using a different piece of fabric that I put a heat n bond glue on the back of the fabric or the tearaway vinyl. can i just put down the vinyl & it stitch & i tear it away , gosh i wish someone live close to me so they can help me figure this out. thanks in advance. a


----------



## Wrightdesign (Jun 7, 2009)

where do we buy our twill wholesale? how do we cut out our twill on a roland gx-24 ? do we use a stronger blade? do we make our cdr design into what? to cut it from the corel draw software & go into our cut studio. what are the steps to take a cdr design that I have already done into a corel draw x5 into a cut studio to cut by roland gx-24. i need step by step / should i practice with vinyl first. 
i have a sew disk for it to stitch down by my emb. machine. can someone later walk me thur it. thanks in advance. a


----------



## peanutgallery (Mar 30, 2012)

I have digitized designs to be used with the tear away vinyl. I have only tried the Appli Stitch from Floriani but the others should be the same. You have to do a run stitch just inside the satin stitch of the applique so that the vinyl doesn't tear away on the inside too. One of my digitizing programs is Floriani Total Control and they have a convert to Appli Stitch feature that works on really simple applique designs and adds that inside run line for you. I have to manually do it on most designs though.


----------

